# E così... è finita...



## La Lupa (31 Maggio 2007)

*E così... è finita...*

http://www.repubblica.it/2007/05/se...i-genova-bagnasco/aborti-genova-bagnasco.html

E' stato bello conoscervi, vi ho voluto bene.

Addio.

Vado a a farmi esplodere nell'atrio della curia.

Porco ***


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2007/05/se...i-genova-bagnasco/aborti-genova-bagnasco.html
> 
> E' stato bello conoscervi, vi ho voluto bene.
> 
> ...


Aspetta domani...stasera ad Anno Zero, Santoro se non lo bloccano all'ultimo manda in onda la puntata sulla pedofilia del clero, con il documentario della BBC che avevo postato sul forum tempo fa!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)




----------



## La Lupa (31 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetta domani...stasera ad Anno Zero, Santoro se non lo bloccano all'ultimo manda in onda la puntata sulla pedofilia del clero, con il documentario della BBC che avevo postato sul forum tempo fa!


E sì!
Perchè adesso ci salva santoro!?!

Quel servo di merda!?!?

Ma moltimò! Ma dove vivi????

Ma la gente beve di tutto beve, si fa andare su per il culo qualunque cosa... e sti grandissimi figli di troia di preti di merda... *I CATTOLICI SONO PREGATI DI NON LEGGERE QUESTO TOPIC PERCHE' SONO MOLTO OFFENSIVA E NON ME NE FREGA UN CAZZO*... hanno il potere e ce lo infilano su per il culo ogni mattina appena apriamo gli occhi.

La Vincenzi capisci? Quella grandissima troia della Marta Vincenzi!!! Che son trent'anni che scalda poltrone tra provincia, regione, persino UE... a rappresentare la sinistra italiana (quella da ipocriti, l'unica che abbiamo in questo paese di cazzi molli)... è sindaco da due giorni, ti rendi conto?

E cosa fa?

Dev'essere la prima firma che ha messo... cosa fa?

Va a baciare il culo a quel nazista di merda.

Il vomito, ho il vomito.

Preti di merda, clero di merda, e soprattutto gente di merda.

Perchè gli italiani sono troppo scemi.

Porco d*o.


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Santoro è il servo dei servi...lo sanno tutti.
Quando l'hanno cacciato dalla Rai, l'unica cosa a cui ha pensato è piangere sui soldi persi...
Lui e le  sue puttane che dobbiamo mantenere...almeno battessero sulla strada, per conto loro, invece di prendere le marchette dal canone Rai.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

Santoro sta sulle palle anche a me per vari motivi, ma ha il merito di mandare in onda un documento che in Italia nessuno voleva mandare. Credo che prima di arrivare a lui, la lista dei giornalisti-servi sia parecchio lunga in questo paese.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Lupa scusa... capisco il tuo incazzo... ma i comunisti sono stati ipocriti in tutte le nazioni


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

*moltimodi*

non mi fare parlare di Santoro eCo...sennò mi bannano, ma noi di Roma certe cose le vediamo....e le sappiamo bene, e le paghiamo.
LO sanno tutti che quel servizio era una trovata pubblicitaria..il non mandarlo altrettanto.
I preti pedifili? e ce lo doveva dire lui...
io ormai la tele non la guardo...le notizie solo sul satellitare, e la stampa estera...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> non mi fare parlare di Santoro eCo...sennò mi bannano, ma noi di Roma certe cose le vediamo....e le sappiamo bene, e le paghiamo.
> LO sanno tutti che quel servizio era una trovata pubblicitaria..il non mandarlo altrettanto.
> I preti pedifili? e ce lo doveva dire lui...
> io ormai la tele non la guardo...le notizie solo sul satellitare, *e la stampa estera*...


Che non e' per nulla affidabile specie se di stampo anglo-americano... e qui mi blocco o mi censurano veramente


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lupa scusa... capisco il tuo incazzo... ma i comunisti sono stati ipocriti in tutte le nazioni


Non è vero...


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che non e' per nulla affidabile specie se di stampo anglo-americano... e qui mi blocco o mi censurano veramente


 e chi se li incula gli americani


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è vero...


E dimmi, in quale nazione non sono stati ipocriti?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> e chi se li incula gli americani


Infatti nessuno parla di inculare nessuno...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (31 Maggio 2007)

Quello che mi fa piu' schifo è che il vaticano continua ad affermare che  non  vuole  entrare  nelle  vicende  di  un altro  stato, che da    solo consigli ai cattolici......
Lupa hai ragione è una notizia che fa venir la nausea


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Non è questione di ipocrisia...o di persone...
Tito non è stato ipocrita, Kruscev non lo è stato...ha sventato una guerra nucleare nonostante quella testa di minchia di Kennedy.
Che il comunismo abbia dei limiti, è indiscutibile...limiti soprattutto del sistema economico...il collasso comunista è in collasso economico, poi ideologico...
ma è una questione troppo lunga..
nei paesi dell'est il comunismo non sempre è stato imposto, molti governi sono stati votati e sostenuti dagli anglo americani...
La guerra fredda è stato un grande affare per gli occidentali


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno parla di inculare nessuno...


 Volevo dire che per me gli americani, non il popolo, ma il governo americano è l'antitesi della democrazia e del Walfarestate...chiaramente è una mia opinione.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

Guarda che la guerra l'hanno sventata assieme...se non c'era Kennedy ai bottoni in quel momento, probabilmente tu non esistevi ora Iris.
La stampa anglosassone è diretta da una lobby famosa...che non è il caso di citare, ora si rischia pure la galera. Figuriamoci la sua attendibilità.


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che la guerra l'hanno sventata assieme...se non c'era Kennedy ai bottoni in quel momento, probabilmente tu non esistevi ora Iris.
> La stampa anglosassone è diretta da una lobby famosa...che non è il caso di citare, ora si rischia pure la galera. Figuriamoci la sua attendibilità.


Che la guerra la sventata Kennedy non ci credeva manco il papa 20 anni fa...


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che la guerra l'hanno sventata assieme...se non c'era Kennedy ai bottoni in quel momento, probabilmente tu non esistevi ora Iris.
> La stampa anglosassone è diretta da una lobby famosa...che non è il caso di citare, ora si rischia pure la galera. Figuriamoci la sua attendibilità.


Comunque non rischiamo nulla..c'è libertà di opinione...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Volevo dire che per me gli americani, non il popolo, ma il governo americano è l'antitesi della democrazia e del Walfarestate...chiaramente è una mia opinione.


Questo e' chiaro credo a tutti... tranne gli americani... scusa ma a me manco il popolo (inteso come massa non come singolo) mi sta gran che' simpatico... rispetto la tua opinione e in parte concordo... se non fosse che credo che tutti i governi siano antitesi di se stessi... indipendentemente dalla posizione ideologica


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque non rischiamo nulla..c'è libertà di opinione...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque non rischiamo nulla..c'è libertà di opinione...


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Ho ripetuto ciò   che è nei rapporti diplomatici contenuti nella facoltà di scienze politiche di Roma...nessuno è mai stato censurato....
Ci sono tesi di laurea su questi argomenti!!! Qualsiasi matricola ve lo potrebbe confermare


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

per non parlare del dipartimento di Studi internazionali di Firenze, Padova...e lì mi fermo...perchè non ho girato dovunque...senza contare delle documenti contenuti nelle cattolicissime bibblioteche dei principali Ordini Romani...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho ripetuto ciò che è nei rapporti diplomatici contenuti nella facoltà di scienze politiche di Roma...nessuno è mai stato censurato....
> Ci sono tesi di laurea su questi argomenti!!! Qualsiasi matricola ve lo potrebbe confermare


magari questo e' il motivo per cui inizierei a dubitare della veridicita' delle informazioni... son convinta che le informazioni che arrivino estremamente filtrate


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

No..qualcuno è stato gambizzato...per davvero, non per finta...non faccio nomi


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> magari questo e' il motivo per cui inizierei a dubitare della veridicita' delle informazioni... son convinta che le informazioni che arrivino estremamente filtrate


le informazioni arrivano tutte...se si vuole si legge tutto...poi si filtra..funziona così.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

Non è salutare occuparsi o parlare di certi argomenti Iris...basta leggere la cronaca, senza andare a frugare nei rapporti diplomatici.


----------



## Iris (31 Maggio 2007)

*Moltimodi*

tranquillo...so cosa si può dire...
Non ho frugato dove non potevo...non sono mica matta...è tutto agli atti oramai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Va bene la prudenza...ma ciò che è alle stampe da ormai quindici anni, si puo ben dire.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> tranquillo...so cosa si può dire...
> Non ho frugato dove non potevo...non sono mica matta...è tutto agli atti oramai...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Maggio 2007)

*però*



La Lupa ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2007/05/se...i-genova-bagnasco/aborti-genova-bagnasco.html
> 
> E' stato bello conoscervi, vi ho voluto bene.
> 
> ...


Quando vado a una manifestazione non sopporto che si dica che faccio parte di una massa di "deportati" che si muovono su comando e che vogliono "guadagnarci" una giornata di vacanza o che vanno di di sabato per non "rimetterci" un giorno di lavoro ...come se viaggi nell'arco delle 24 ore Milano Roma e viceversa con treni speciali fossero una gita!
Per cui non mi sembra che sia corretto dire cose simili di chi la pensa diversamente da me.

Credo che il problemo dell'applicazione della legge sull'aborto sia problematica per molte ragioni.
La possibilità dell'obiezione di coscienza mi sembra sacrosanta per il rispetto delle credenze e delle persone.
Questo crea però non pochi problemi perché chi non ha fatto obiezione si trova a fare, anziché l'ostetrico/ginecologo (professione per cui ha studiato e finalizzata al favorire la vita) a diventare una macchina per aborti.
Di conseguenza molti ginecologi favorevoli in linea di principio alla possibilità dell'interruzione volontaria a si dichiarano obiettori per evitare di trovarsi a fare solo quello.
Si tratta di un problema grosso. Del resto io non sono medico, sono favorevole in linea di principio, ma non so se me la sentirei di praticarlo.
Credo anche che bisognerrebbe immedesimarsi a chi non è sotto anestesia, ma sta concretamendo procurando l'interruzione e vede quello che fa.
Certo poi ci sono medici obiettori nel pubblico e attivi a caro prezzo nel privato, ma questo va perseguito a termini di legge.
Non credo che sia corretto accusare tutti di essere "sepolcri imbiancati".

Giusto è cercare di risolvere i problemi nel rispetto delle credenze (oneste o di comodo non è dato sapere: non si può entrate nella coscienza degli altri) ed è un compito politico.
Ma la politica è l'arte del compromesso e del consenso: è difficile fare le cose giuste se non si viene votati.


----------



## La Lupa (31 Maggio 2007)

Però... Persichè... non ho capito.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Condivido più o meno quello che hai scritto, ma non c'entra col fatto che un prete (può essere pure il papa, non me ne frega niente) vieti ad una struttura sanitaria pubblica l'applicazione di leggi.

Che poi gli sia stata affidata nei secoli la gestione morale della struttura... ma... vabbè... sta di fatto che il Galliera, come altri ospedali, si piglia il denaro dalle casse pubbliche, no?

Oooo... comunque scusate.. io oggi sono troppo incazzata, sta notizia m'ha fatto umbufalire... ma ho appena mangiato il cuore ad un collega, sto un pelino meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Maggio 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Però... Persichè... non ho capito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende se è pubblica o ...convenzionata...
A Milano c'è il San Raffaele che è chiamato così brevemente, ma si chiama Istituto San Raffaele del Monte Tabor, che è enorme e in continua espansione convenzionato e raccoglie l'utenza di Milano e interland est che resta un'istituto privato che per certi aspetti segue sue direttive. Non è obbligato a fornire tutte le prestazioni...
Che si sia dato tante convenzioni a un privato invece che investire sul pubblico è contestabile politicamente, ma ora l'istituto c'è e se dovessero essere ritirate le convenzioni non ci sarebbe struttura in grado di fornire le prestazioni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non so quale sia la situazione in altre città e per altri nosocomi.
Ma chi ha visto svilupparsi il San Raffaele (che in periodo elettorale distribuisce "santini") si è domandato come un istituto che ha "nobili" finalità sia riuscito ad avere tanti utili per svilupparsi in quel modo.
Però il Governatore della Lombardia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che ha favorito tutto questo non l'ho votato io


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però... Persichè... non ho capito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io concordo con te quando dici che la Chiesa non deve assolutamente interferire in certe decisione e che occorre difendere la laicità dello Stato.
Ora però ..se si decide di daffidare la gestione aun prete è perchè si vuol dare una certa impronta a quella struttura..
Così come si deve garantire la libertà di decidere se portare avanti o no na gravidanza allo stesso modo si deve garantire la libertà ad una struttura di esercitare certe pratiche o no.Non trovi lì quel tipo di servizio?Rivolgiti altrove..


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

trovo assolutamente ingiusta questa cosa:

http://www.repubblica.it/2007/01/se...ta-2007-/religione-conta/religione-conta.html


Uno studente che partecipa alll'ora di religione puè avere dei crediti in più rispetto invece a chi la salta...

essendo una materia opzionale...non dovrebbe far parte delle materie che possono aggiungere crediti...


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Maggio 2007)

*Perchè no?*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> trovo assolutamente ingiusta questa cosa:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/2007/01/se...ta-2007-/religione-conta/religione-conta.html
> 
> ...


Perchè è ingiusto? Chi segue altri corsi ha gli stessi crediti...e quindi? Dove sta lo scandalo? Se il ragazzo vuol star a grattarsi, pretende pure di averne dei crediti? Questo si, sarebbe scandaloso!

Se mai sarebbe da discutere che la religione sia materia scolastica (ma a tal riguardo vi è il concordato che lo prevede) e non allargata ad altre confessioni o alla storia delle religioni (tutte) essendo elemento non secondario per capire il perchè, soprattutto fra i giovani, certe culture son così distanti...


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè è ingiusto? Chi segue altri corsi ha gli stessi crediti...e quindi? Dove sta lo scandalo? Se il ragazzo vuol star a grattarsi, pretende pure di averne dei crediti? Questo si, sarebbe scandaloso!
> 
> Se mai sarebbe da discutere che la religione sia materia scolastica (ma a tal riguardo vi è il concordato che lo prevede) e non allargata ad altre confessioni o alla storia delle religioni (tutte) essendo elemento non secondario per capire il perchè, soprattutto fra i giovani, certe culture son così distanti...


è ingiusto perchè non vedo che credito uno studente debba meritare per il fatto di seguire un corso di religione.
Prendono forse dei crediti quelli che seguono le normali materie scolastiche quali italiano matematica..storia...?
Se io non voglio seguire religione per motivi miei personali..perchè per essere alla pari con uno che invece la segue devo poi seguire un corso qualunque...fosse anche di SUdoku??

E qui non si parla di persone che vogliono grattarsi la pancia.....ma di chi fà scelte consapevoli..


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè è ingiusto? Chi segue altri corsi ha gli stessi crediti...e quindi? Dove sta lo scandalo? Se il ragazzo vuol star a grattarsi, pretende pure di averne dei crediti? Questo si, sarebbe scandaloso!
> 
> Se mai sarebbe da discutere che la religione sia materia scolastica (ma a tal riguardo vi è il concordato che lo prevede) e non allargata ad altre confessioni o alla storia delle religioni (tutte) essendo elemento non secondario per capire il perchè, soprattutto fra i giovani, certe culture son così distanti...


ti quoto ... anche perche' per Religione non si intende solo ed esclusivamente quella cattolica bensi le si studia tutte... si trattano anche argomenti di attualita' ed educazione civica... se mi avessero detto non prendi crediti mi sarei imbufalita... ho sempre tenuto alla media


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetta domani...stasera ad Anno Zero, Santoro se non lo bloccano all'ultimo manda in onda la puntata sulla pedofilia del clero, con il documentario della BBC che avevo postato sul forum tempo fa!


 
Santoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	














sei stato grande anche stasera.


ps. ma ho un debole per Travaglio.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Santoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure mia moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	








bella trasmissione...Santoro sarà pure stronzo, ma è l'unico che in Italia fa queste trasmissioni


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure mia moglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohio...allora siamo già in due a contenderlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buon giorno MM. ma perchè lo consideri stronso santoro?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohio...allora siamo già in due a contenderlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ave orecchium... Porcolo e' al mare


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

*Ave iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ave orecchium... Porcolo e' al mare


Alla faccia mia che in sto in painura e pure con la piggia..'tacci sua...


----------



## Bruja (1 Giugno 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alla faccia mia che in sto in painura e pure con la piggia..'tacci sua...


Non starti a dare delle arie, che ti credi, anch'io ho la pioggia.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Anzi oggi mi pavoneggio pure io, ho visto questa frase e me la sono messa per firma... ma ero indecisa e le ho tenute entrambe (mi sono sembrate tanto utili.....). 
Che dici dovrò pagare una sovratassa? Nnon vorrei se ne accorgesse Visco


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non starti a dare delle arie, che ti credi, anch'io ho la pioggia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho nessun problema a riguardo della tua firma... la mia categoria non viene proprio menzionata


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

*bella pavona*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non starti a dare delle arie, che ti credi, anch'io ho la pioggia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai fatto bene! e mettine pure tre a sto punto...alla facciazza di Visco.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Giugno 2007)

Il Vaticano contro Santoro: «Filmato ingiusto» 
Lombardi all'attacco: «Il filmato della Bbc tratta fatti drammatici in un quadro di prospettiva evidentemente parziale» 






*CITTÀ DEL VATICANO* - Il portavoce del Vaticano, padre Federico Lombardi, ha definito «gravemente ingiusto» il documentario della Bbc sui preti e la pedofilia specie «quando prende di mira la figura del cardinale Ratzinger, oggi Benedetto XVI». Il documentario è stato mandato in onda giovedì sera dalla Rai nell'ambito del programma "Anno Zero". 
*VISIONE PARZIALE DEL PROBLEMA - *«Ci sia permessa una brevissima riflessione - ha detto padre Lombardi, intervistato dalla RadioVaticana -. Animato da una sensibilità ferita, il documentario tratta fatti drammatici in un quadro di prospettiva evidentemente parziale, e diventa gravemente ingiusto quando appunta le sue critiche sulle motivazioni di documenti ecclesiali di cui viene svisata la natura e la finalità, e quando prende di mira la figura del cardinale Ratzinger, oggi Papa Benedetto XVI».
*FISICHELLA: «SCELTA STRUMENTALE»* - Mandare in onda un filmato vecchio di un anno tradisce un intento strumentale. Lo afferma monsignor Rino Fisichella ai microfoni di Radio Vaticana all’indomani della discussa puntata di "Anno Zero" sui preti pedofili che ha visto il rettore della Pontificia università Lateranense tra gli ospiti. «Dobbiamo chiederci - osserva mons. Fisichella - come mai un filmato come questo va in onda ad un anno di distanza da quando era stato prodotto. Direi quindi che bisogna in ogni caso, pur mostrando la libertà di questo, anche evidenziare che certamente qualche tratto strumentale ci doveva essere». 






Visione parziale...nel senso che non hanno mandato in onda tutti i casi di pedofilia denunciati ma solo alcuni...ecco in che senso parziale....

ma per favore...a volte ammettere un problema e risolverlo è la cosa migliore....
ci stanno facendo una figura meschina..


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohio...allora siamo già in due a contenderlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eccomi tornato al lavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eccessivamente fazioso. Gli do il grande merito di essere uno dei pochissimi giornalisti italiani che fa il suo lavoro, ma l'impegno che mette in certi sacrosanti sputtanamenti che fa verso il marciume della destra, lo vorrei vedere pure nei confronti della controparte.


----------



## Old smerciula (4 Giugno 2007)

*bentornato MM*



> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eccomi tornato al lavoro
> ...


----------



## Old smerciula (4 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il Vaticano contro Santoro: «Filmato ingiusto»
> Lombardi all'attacco: «Il filmato della Bbc tratta fatti drammatici in un quadro di prospettiva evidentemente parziale»
> 
> 
> ...


 

Non parliamo del vaticano...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> > Non hai torto MM.
> >
> > Non ci fare caso al mio look, gira di sckizzofrenia utimamente.
> >
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2007)

*grrrrr*



moltimodi ha detto:


> smerciula ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sabato e domenica tempo da schifo
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Invidia
> ...


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Per caso......?*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho messo il diavoletto apposta
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...........eri tu il nano Stronzolo?
> ...


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Mah....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no ero Porcolo...
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Secondo me vi scambiate i ruoli alla bisogna.....
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no ero Porcolo...
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma ora sei diventato Merdolo
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Siamo schizofrenici...dicevano 7, ma eravamo almeno 21
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Avete problemi di personalita' multiple
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta che non mi diventi Zed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non l'ho mai visto in italiano...mi sa che hanno cambiato i nomi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Molti secondo te cosa caspita c'e' nella valigia?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma ora sei diventato Merdolo
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2007)

Chissà stronzolo che fa?

dov'è...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Chissà stronzolo che fa?
> 
> dov'è...


chi e' stronzolo?


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai visto in italiano...mi sa che hanno cambiato i nomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zed no di sicuro...è il poliziotto maniaco che si scopa il boss Marsellus Wallace.
Mr. Wolf è quello che aiuta Travolta e Jackson a pulire la macchina dal sangue.
Hai notato la combinazione d'apertura? 666...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> chi e' stronzolo?


è Fa.

è un soprannome  che da tempo.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Zed no di sicuro...è il poliziotto maniaco che si scopa il boss Marsellus Wallace.
> Mr. Wolf è quello che aiuta Travolta e Jackson a pulire la macchina dal sangue.
> Hai notato la combinazione d'apertura? 666...


Ok... si ho notato... quella scena dai tipi e' la mia preferita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Samuel L. Jackson e' favoloso... Does Marcellus Wallace looks like a bitch?!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è Fa.
> 
> è un soprannome che da tempo.


ok


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok... si ho notato... quella scena dai tipi e' la mia preferita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why did you try to fuck him like a bitch?
La versione pù accreditata è che dentro ci sia l'anima di Marcellus


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Secondo me vi scambiate i ruoli alla bisogna.....
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Then why did you try to fuck 'im like a bitch?
> La versione pù accreditata è che dentro ci sia l'anima di Marcellus


Anche io ho pensato all'anima... ma non so di chi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Il monologo finale di  Jackson a Tim Roth e' fantastico


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato all'anima... ma non so di chi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che poi è iniziale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...di quel film è fantastico tutto. Il montaggio, i dialoghi, la caratterizzazione dei personaggi, la colonna sonora, la sceneggiatura....TUTTO!!! 
E' senza alcun dubbio il film che amo di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sono preso anche il cd della colonna sonora!

_...hai sentito quello che ho detto pezzo di merda? Con te non ho finito neanche per il cazzo! Ho una cura medievale per il tuo culo!!!_


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Me posso candidare per .... FAMOLO..e basta ?!?
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Che poi è iniziale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perche' quanto Vegas e Mia sono in macchina e lei gli dice di non essere .. e disegna il rettangolo?


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Me posso candidare per .... FAMOLO..e basta ?!?
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non sapevo che ti piacessero i diminutivi..... comunque io mi astengo, *mi hanno dato della strega cattiva* e mi ritiro nel mio antro.... devo preparare un po' di mele e qualche happy hours......hai preferenze?
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idea capolavoro


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era ovviamente un complimento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> moltimodi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Era ovviamente un complimento!
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...intuisco che capita spesso








  ... non mi capiscono


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... non mi capiscono


Ma no è che M.M. quando ne infila una giuista poi vuole strafare e ci mette il cappello, e noi sappiamo che in fatto di cappelli non è che sia un esteta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








M.M. ti vogliamo bene, sappiamo che in amicizia ci sono anche delle prove da superare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Se non mi ariva una scarpata adesso, posso immaginare la franchigia per tutto


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma no è che M.M. *quando ne infila una giusta poi vuole strafare e ci mette il cappello*, e noi sappiamo che in fatto di cappelli non è che sia un esteta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bocca mia taci!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per fortuna....se mi volevate male voi due...ero già freddo e rigido


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bocca mia taci!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No essere ottimista... non ti lasceremo mai andare via cosi' in fretta


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No essere ottimista... non ti lasceremo mai andare via cosi' in fretta


Anche quello è vero...


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No essere ottimista... non ti lasceremo mai andare via cosi' in fretta


 
Hai qualche idea post rigor?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------

